# Welche Virtuelle Maschine nutzt ihr?

## manuels

Hi,

ich überlege (da ich Indesign laufen lassen muss und das mit wine nicht läuft) mir eine Virtualisierungs-Software drauf zu machen.

Hab mir schon Xen angeschaut, aber die Installation sieht sehr komplex aus.

Daher meine Frage: Welche VM nutzt ihr?

----------

## schmutzfinger

vmware vergessen  :Wink: . Vmware installiert sich unter gentoo wirklcih einfach mit dem layman overlay "vmware". Eine vmware-Server Lizenz bekommt man als Privatanwender geschenkt. Qemu soll auch ziemlich gut sein und Xen+windows wird eh nur klappen wenn du die richtige CPU dafür hast.

----------

## nikaya

Virtualbox fehlt auch.Steht unter der GPL und ist kinderleicht zu installieren und einzurichten.

----------

## manuels

ups, ich dachte für die beiden muss man zahlen.

ich füg sie mal hinzu

EDIT: Verdammt, das geht nicht mehr.

----------

## nikaya

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich füg sie mal hinzu
> 
> EDIT: Verdammt, das geht nicht mehr.

 

PM an den netten Moderator deines Vertrauens schicken.Der macht das dann für Dich.  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Umfragen können nachträglich nur von einem Moderator geändert werden.. Vielleicht kommt ja ein freundlicher Mod hier vorbei, dann kann ich Vmware meine Stimme geben. Wobei ich auch Virtualbox einsetze, allerdings nur für Vista-Tests das läuft in Virtualbox schneller..

----------

## manuels

leider unterstützt virtualbox amd64er-Systeme nicht, sodass ich gerade erstmal vmware-server emerge.

----------

## Ampheus

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: 

Ich möchte ein WinXP image in einer Virtuellen Umgebung laufen lassen. Das image ist eine .tlb(Acronis).

Welche Lösung wäre dafür am geeignetsten und wie bekomm ich das Image in die VM?

Virtualbox->Keine USB-Unterstützung wegen USB-Platte. (Image ist größer als eine DVD)

Andere Sachen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Es sollte auch möglichst einfach zu konfigurieren sein und vor Allem: Netzwerkunterstützung(WLAN).

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

----------

## Anarcho

 *manuels wrote:*   

> leider unterstützt virtualbox amd64er-Systeme nicht, sodass ich gerade erstmal vmware-server emerge.

 

Ha, ich wusste doch das es da einen Grund gab warum ich das noch nicht laufen habe.... jetzt erinnere ich mich.

Ansonsten vmware++;

----------

## manuels

aber vmware will nich:

```
 * Service vmware starting

 Vmware Server is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 for the running kernel.

 Please ensure that the modules have been compiled for this kernel:

 emerge --oneshot vmware-modules

 Also ensure Vmware Server has been configured:

 /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl

 VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  vmware failed to start

```

dabei hab ich getan, was er von mir verlangt. In dmesg gibts auch keine Fehlermeldung  :Confused: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aber vmware will nich:
> 
> ```
>  * Service vmware starting
> 
> ...

 Du hast die app-emulation/vmware-modules auch noch einmal installiert, nachdem der Kernel neu gebaut wurde?

So verlangt es jedenfalls die Meldung da oben ...

Das ist so wie bei den nvidia-drivers, die man auch bei jedem Kernelneubau noch einmal installieren muss.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast die app-emulation/vmware-modules auch noch einmal installiert, nachdem der Kernel neu gebaut wurde? 

 den Kernel hab ich nicht neu gebaut. nur die vmware-modules emerged. Ist doch richtig, oder?

----------

## b3cks

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: 
> 
> Ich möchte ein WinXP image in einer Virtuellen Umgebung laufen lassen. Das image ist eine .tlb(Acronis).
> 
> Welche Lösung wäre dafür am geeignetsten und wie bekomm ich das Image in die VM?
> ...

 

Was meinst du mit "Image in einer VM laufen lassen"?

Ein Image als "Laufwerk" einbinden bzw. mounten oder ein Image (z.B. Backup eines physikalischen Systems) als virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen?

Ich nehme mal an du meinst den zweiten Fall, da der erste von vielen VMs unterstützt wird.

Dazu kenne ich nur für VMware ein Tool, welches physikalische HDDs und Systeme eine eine VM umwandeln oder dies mit verschiedenen Image-Formaten machen kann. Leider ist das ganze eine Window$-only Applikation: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/

----------

## Ampheus

Es müsste ja nichtmal umgewandelt werden. Ich müsste nur in der VM die Acronis-CD starten und das image(2ter Fall  :Smile: ) "zurückspielen". Damit wären meine Probleme erledigt. Die Frage ist nur, wie bekomme ich dieses große image da hinein?

Und welche VM bietet die beste und einfachste Lösung dafür?

----------

## Louisdor

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du hast die app-emulation/vmware-modules auch noch einmal installiert, nachdem der Kernel neu gebaut wurde?  den Kernel hab ich nicht neu gebaut. nur die vmware-modules emerged. Ist doch richtig, oder?

 Hm, ich habe erst: app-emulation/vmware-server und app-emulation/vmware-modules installiert, dann vmware-config.pl laufen lassen, dann ging alles!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## manuels

hab die /etc/vmware/not_configured gelöscht, nun scheint es zu laufen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Hast du das Perl-script ausgeführt?

----------

## manuels

na sigi.

Nachdem ich aber die Netzwerkunterstützung im Script "disabled" habe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.

WinXP installiert... mal schaun, ob ich die später wieder aktivieren kann

----------

## musv

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Vmware installiert sich unter gentoo wirklcih einfach mit dem layman overlay "vmware". 

 

Hab ich was verpaßt? Funktioniert das VMWare aus dem normalen Portage nicht mehr? Ich hab für VMWare noch nie 'n Overlay gebraucht.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hab die /etc/vmware/not_configured gelöscht, nun scheint es zu laufen.

 

Ja, das war so'n altes VMWare-Leiden. Dachte eigentlich, daß man das seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr machen muß. 

Dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wann ich eigentlich das letzte Mal das VM-Windows angeschmissen hab. Aber seit ich Reiser4 benutz und VMWare sich da unsäglich vor sich hinquält, macht VMWare auch keinen Spaß mehr. Also gibt's kein Windows mehr.  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

Nutze die Open Source Edition von virtualbox. Leider ist die ohne USB-Support, den ich aber auch nicht so sehr brauche.

Vmware-Player habe ich auch noch drauf, nutze ich aber kaum noch.

----------

## ian!

ian++

vmware++  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

??? Ich hab die VM-Ware-Tools im Guest-WinXP installiert und die Netzwerkkarte findet immer noch nicht seinen Treiber.

Selbst wenn ich ihm sage, dass er mal unter C:\Progamme\VMware\Drivers\network\ schauen soll: "Kein kompatibler Treiber gefunden"  :Shocked: 

Das erinnert mich an meinen Philips-DVD-Player mit USB-Anschluss, der alle USB-Sticks erkennt nur den Philips-MP3-Player nicht  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moe

@Ampheus: Der VMWare-Server kann out-of-the-box physicalische Platten anstelle eines Images nutzen. Hab das aber noch nie getestet.

@manuels: Welchen Netzwerktyp hast du eingestellt? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind Bridged und NAT verschiedene Hardware für das Gast-OS. Beim bridged-Modus ist es irgendeine AMD PCNET, die sogar Windows XP kennen sollte, bei NAT wird glaub ich was anderes genommen.. Aber ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, die letzte Windows-Installation in ner VM liegt schon ne Weile zurück..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## manuels

das device steht auf bridged, aber winxp will es nicht erkennen

----------

## xraver

Hab zwar seid einer längeren Zeit keine VM mehr benutzt, bin aber mit vmware immer sehr gut gefahren.

Bochs und qemu hab ich aus Performancegründen nicht weiter verwendet.

Aber mitlerweile laufen die von mir benötigten Anwendungen mit wine.

----------

## Ampheus

Das Einbinden der Partition funktioniert hier scheinbar nicht. Außerdem wird mein Rechner extrem lahm, wenn ich 

```
/etc/ini.d/vmware start
```

 eingebe.

top sagt, das liegt an vmnet-dhcpd, welcher über 80% RAM benötigt. Wenn ich den Dienst kille, läuft alles reibungslos, nur kann ich halt die Partition nicht direkt einbinden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Also in der Firma wird nur vmware-server genutzt und zuhause nehm ich VirtualBox. VMWare ist doch ziemlich performancelastig auch mit 2GB RAM.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

KVM + QEMU auf meinem süssen Notebook.

MfG

Py

----------

## l3u

Ich hab grad mal spaßeshalber Windose XP in VirtualBox installiert. Ging problemlos und einwandfrei! Ich hätt nicht gedacht, daß das so einfach ist!

----------

## bladus

Wo genau liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen vmware server und workstation?

----------

## b3cks

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Wo genau liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen vmware server und workstation?

 

Och man...  :Rolling Eyes:  Sagt doch eigentlich schon der Name, oder nicht? Bzw. ist es so schwer sowas nachzulesen?

Die Workstation installiert man im Normalfall auf seinem Desktoprechner, wenn man mal ein System virtualisieren möchte, z.B. als Testsystem. Um es mal recht plump zu sagen. Alles Klicki-Bunti, usw.

Bei den Server-Produkten gibt es zwei verschiedene, den GSX- und den ESX-Server.

Der GSX-Server (Nachfolger VMware Server) wird, im Normalfall, auf einem Host-Server, also einem physikalischem Server, mit vortinstalliertem Betriebssystem (Win/Lin) installiert. Es ist quasi nur ein "Stück" Software.

Der ESX-Server hingegen ist quasi ein Komplettpaket (Betriebssystem und Software), quasi eine eigene Distribution. (AFAIK ein angepasstes Debian mit eigenem Kernel, etc.).

Die Server-Varianten unterscheiden sich zum Desktop-Produkt in erster Linie in dem Punkt, dass sie für den High-End-Einsatz gedacht sind. Sie sind also auf Performance ausgelegt, bieten Features wie Load-Balancing, Clustering, etc. Zudem bieten diese diverse Remote-Wartungs-Möglichkeiten, zum erstellen, löschen, verschieben, sichern der virtuellen Disks, installieren von Systemen, Zugriff auf diese, etc.

Der GSX-Server ist im Übrigen kostenlos. Der Nachfolger VMware Server wird es wohl auch sein.

----------

## bladus

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *bladus wrote:*   Wo genau liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen vmware server und workstation? 
> 
> Och man...  Sagt doch eigentlich schon der Name, oder nicht? Bzw. ist es so schwer sowas nachzulesen?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe es versucht, aber vmware.com finde ich so dermassen unübersichtlich das ich es nach 5 Minuten aufgegeben habe.

Beim "Product Index" wird man ja praktisch erschlagen von irgentwelchen Lab Managern, Convertern und sonst was - am liebsten wäre mir eine kleine Matrix die knapp darstellt welches paket welche Features hat.

Danke für deine Erklärung  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *bladus wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *bladus wrote:*   Wo genau liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen vmware server und workstation? 
> 
> Och man...  Sagt doch eigentlich schon der Name, oder nicht? Bzw. ist es so schwer sowas nachzulesen?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dann denkt man einfach mal ein bisschen weiter und guckt z.B bei Wikipedia nach und findet eine wunderbare Übersicht aller VMware-Produkte mit Beschreibung.

----------

## artbody

Hallo allerseits

Schlagt mich nicht, aber ich hatte erst Anfang letzter Woche ein OSX Tiger auf einer VMware unter Linux am laufen.

Nun dazu muß ich aber kurz erwähnen, daß meiner Freundin (studiert gerade Grafik Design) Ihr neuer gebraucht gekaufter PowerMac G5 seit gestern hier im Atelier steht und orginal supper funktioniert .

Da es aber immer an mir hängen bleibt Soft & Hardware einzurichten, hab ich mich über Mac OSX erst mal im Netz schlau gemacht.

Dabei bin ich u.a. auf die Idee gekommen vmware mal kurz mit MacOS X als VM zu testen.

Im Prinzip ja auch ne ganz gute Sache zumindest im Bezug auf ausprobieren und testen.

Screenshot

http://www.atelier-merath.de/banner/2008-04-15-shot-00.jpg

Aber wie man auf dem Bildchen rechts an der Prozessorauslastung ganz gut sehen kann ist ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ dann völlig an seiner Grenze.

Liegt aber sicher daran, daß vmwaretools nicht zu installieren sind

Bei der Einstellung + Systemtöne.. in der MacOsVM kommt nur gestotter.

Ergo - arbeiten läßt sich damit nicht. Zum Test von Scripten... sicher ne angenehme Sache...

Als  Linuxuser hat eine VM inzwischen ihren festen Platz bei mir

Naja - eine Windose habe ich seit 1998 nicht mehr

Für Nachbastler

Mac OSX ist am ehesten mit FreeBSD ,also einem UNIX Derivat, verwand und läßt sich im VMWare server auf FreeBSD aufsetzen. Dazu gibt es im WWW ein paar fertig gepatchte Images.....

 :Surprised: 

----------

## Evildad

 *manuels wrote:*   

> leider unterstützt virtualbox amd64er-Systeme nicht, sodass ich gerade erstmal vmware-server emerge.

 

Als Wirt oder Gast? 

Ich habe es installiert und läuft wunderbar.

Achja es fehlt noch openvz 

Aber ein ++ für ESX 3.5 (kein Debian sondern ein angepasstes Red-Hat )

Grüsse

----------

